# Heres a good one



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Check out what this boy caught.http://www.state.tn.us/twra/bluecat.html


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

looks like a deformed bullhead!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Amzing fish, but looks as though it did not get to make a return to the water


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

at first glance photo looks photoshopped. but now that i look at it you can tell its not. man, thats one mean looking cat.


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

That's great. That kid is now hooked on fishing for life. That is what it's all about right there.


----------

